# Need help with loading to bios



## Slaghappy08 (Oct 2, 2008)

HI
Just bought a new computer that I put together myself but now I don't know how to load programs to bios. I have the driver resource disk for WindowXP and a few other but can't get passed the bios.
Please help me. Thanks


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

You don't "load programs to bios". In fact, if the bios settings are properly configured, you don't have to do anything at all with the bios. You just need to place an installation disk for the operating system (for example, Windows XP, Vista, or Linux) into the CD/DVD drive and then boot the machine.

If you don't have an operating system installation disk, then you need to buy one (if Windows) or create one (if Linux).

You probably won't need the "driver resource disk for WindowXP" until after Windows is installed.


----------



## Slaghappy08 (Oct 2, 2008)

OK I have a disk for XP and that isn't working either. I think the DVD drive is reading off of slave instead of master. How would I change that ?
Or any other suggestions of why I can't load a boot disk?
Thanks


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

Switch the com[puter on and immediately after press the Delete key to enter in the BIOS. Change the order of booting devices to CD rom first and save. Reboot with the CD in the drive.


----------



## Slaghappy08 (Oct 2, 2008)

I put in my Windows XP disk and this is the error message I got.

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
SESSION 3 Intialization Failed.

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed. If this is a new installation ask your hardware or software manufacturer for any windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remore any newly installed hardware or software. Disable Bios memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press F8 to select advanced startup options then select safe mode.

I have read these directions and have looked but can't figure out what it is talking about. I can get into bios but I don't see anything that says safe mode and I can't change the cache or the find the shadowing.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

What configuration do you see in the standard BIOS set-up (HDs, floppy, CD)? In every BIOS is a reset-to-standard option; set that one and try running the installation. Check also whether all cards are inserted well and everything is connected and evt. jumpered as the handbooks say. What do you see when the BIOS comes up? That is one or two screens before Windows boots with its graphics screen. That BIOS screen most probably goes so fast that you will have to press the Pause to be able to read it all.


----------



## Slaghappy08 (Oct 2, 2008)

OK I have loaded the computer with Window xp pro. The disk I borrowed from the neighbor wasn't working so I had to borrow his original. 

Now I just have a couple of other questions. When you start up on line don't you have to call the company you have a modem with and connect your modem to that computer with the IP address?

And I am not getting any sound on the new computer. Is there something I am missing in the settings???? Thanks for all your help, I am learning.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

Modem: no, that is not necessary, that is: if you have broadband; a phone connection of course needs to make a new connection every time. Your modem makes a connection to your provider to which your computer connects via an automatic IP address on your network, the standard set-up from XP. Just start up your browser (first time IE gives you an absolutely unnecessary connection wizard, other browsers just do immediately what they should: browse) or whatever internet-needing program you want.

Should your programs not have access to the internet, check your modem (mostly on 10.1.1.1 or 192.168.1.1 in your browser address; handbook!) whether the set-up of the modem is OKand whether your modem is connected; you might have to phone the tech service of your provider for that.

Sound: go into Control Panel - System - Hardware - Device Manager and check your sound card. If it is not well/at all installed, get the driver either from the sound card CD or the internet and install that via "Install new hardware" in the Control Panel. If everything there is OK, check in which hole you have put the audio plug.


----------



## Slaghappy08 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, I think I have everything up and running now.
I am on the internet and sound is working great. Wow what an experience.
At least now I know I can set up and fix problems in my computer.

Thanks again


----------

